# our new chick



## Honeysnuckle (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,
We started with 5 chicks in April, one got out several weeks ago and our 70 lbs. dog chased her...needless to say, that did not mix well.
We went and bought another chick, she looks just like the other ones, but they still treat her as if she is an outcast. They don't peck her anymore, but keep running her off. She gets plenty of food, but this bad treatment has made her stop laying. Does anyone know what we could try to get them to stop being mean to her? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Introducing a new chick is hard sometimes. Just take it slow. I keep mine separated for a day or two, then I let them check out their new digs alone for a day or two. After that I let them start roaming the yard after they've gotten to see the others a bit & vice versa. They'll work out their new pecking order. Takes time. Sometimes less time, sometimes more.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

An average chicken has the brain ability to recognize by sight 100 other chickens. You may think it "looks just like the other" but the chickens know it isn't. You have to take any new addition slow and keep them separate, but still in sight of each other. I made a 4 foot by 5 foot chicken wire brooder box to put new chickens in. They have room to scratch around and the other chickens can come up and get to know each other before co-mingling.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

yeah just keep it in a different cage but in sight to talk i usually wait 5 days


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

Wait is she a chick or a young pullet? I'm a little confused you said she has stopped laying? I agree with the others I would keep her separated from the others for a few days?


----------



## Honeysnuckle (Jul 6, 2012)

She is a few months older than my girls, and the first few days she laid nice big eggs, while ours laid smaller eggs. Then she stopped laying all together.
It is too late to seperate them now, since it has been weeks.
I can only hope for the best now?
Thank you for your responses!


----------



## luckyridgefarm (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't think it would be to late to separate her from the chickens. But if you feel that it is then hopefully the rest of the chicks will get use to her.


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

I have noticed that if there are more chickens, they are less aggressive to each other.

They will accept it soon, quiet. Hens have their own hierarchy that we must understand


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ttt.........


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

What means "Ttt",Cogburn?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

To The Top !!
It moves posts and threads back to the top of forum category, they tend to get "buried" especially with the new members posting so much, if I see something previously covered or mentioned or something that needs to be seen again I put TTT to bring it back to life.. Just trying to help without typing it all over again, ya know.. 

Cogburn


----------



## Italy-Dan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ook  Thank you for the explication


----------

